
Trump bans all travel from Europe to US for 30 days - anigbrowl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k19WyNDHlmY
======
empath75
Closing the door after the horse left the barn.

It’s already spreading unchecked here. We need internal controls now.

~~~
chrisco255
Those are obviously also being worked on. If you watch the video, he strongly
encourages Americans to listen to their local authorities for guidance on
mitigation. In the U.S. that is how our system works. Local governments are
empowered to respond appropriately and they work in conjunction with the
Federal government.

------
fzeroracer
What an incredibly dumb decision. All this is gonna do is make the economy
implode even harder and cause some nasty chain reactions when we needed
internal controls and testing 30 days ago.

------
anigbrowl
Sorry for linking to a youtube video but this is the official source. No
transcript on the White House website yet.

------
3xa
Funny how he is blaming europe for spreading the virus

